# Frage zum DP/DP Koppler



## bernd67 (27 Februar 2007)

hallo
ich habe einen Koppler mit der Nr 6ES7158-0ad01-0XA0
die dazu gehörige GSD Datei sagt das man nur bis zu 16 Byte Blöcke
benutzen kann
bei max 16 Bereichen die ich zuweisen kann ist mir das zu wenig
gibt es die Möglichkeit auch 32 Byte Blöcke zu benutzen vielleicht mit einer neueren GSD Datei oder mus dann ein anderer Koppler benutzt werden

vielen dank


----------



## sps-concept (27 Februar 2007)

*Dp-dp*

Hallo,

dann füg doch ein Universalmodul ein und konfiguriere es entsprechend.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Maxl (27 Februar 2007)

bernd67 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe einen Koppler mit der Nr 6ES7158-0ad01-0XA0
> die dazu gehörige GSD Datei sagt das man nur bis zu 16 Byte Blöcke
> benutzen kann
> ...


Ich nutze S7 5.4 + SP1. Hier bietet der Hardware-Konfigurator im Katalog unter "Profibus-DP --> Netzkomponenten --> DP/DP-Koppler, Ausgabestand 2" genau das Teil an, was Du benutzt.
Hier können Blockgrößen bis 64 Wörter projektiert werden.

Ach ja:
Mir ist ganz neu, dass für Siemens-Baugruppen gsd-Dateien benötigt werden. Diese werden i.d.R. mit den aktuellen S7-Versionen mitgeliefert.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2007)

@Bernd67

Ja, normale Blöcke können 64 Byte groß sein, die Größe von Blöcken mit konsistenten Daten hängt auch von der CPU ab, eine 315-2DP kann dann 32 Byte, eine 317-2 64 Byte.


----------



## Jo (27 Februar 2007)

@Bernd67
du willst aber nicht 16x möglichst große Blöcke übertragen?

DP/DP-Koppler Handbuch:





> Telegrammlänge E/A-Daten
> max. 244 Byte Eingänge/244 Byte Ausgänge


mfG. Jo


----------



## bernd67 (27 Februar 2007)

hallo
folgendes ist mein problem
die im internet erhältliche gsd datei ist ja eine textdatei.
wenn man die mal aufmacht sieht man ganz unten die kennungen der verschiedenen blöcke mit einer dahinter stehenden hex zahl.
leider hört die textdatei bei 16 byte output auf ist ja auch von 1997.

ich gebe meine pb daten nur auf den koppler von wo sie dann abgeholt werden von einer firma für fernwartung.

der mann sagt mir das er nun diese hexzahl kennung von einem 32 byte output braucht.
nur dann kann ich ihn auch bei mir in der hardware konfig benutzen.
hat er diese hex kennung nicht kann er meine 32 byte output nicht zuordnen.
die kennung für 16 byte output ist z.b. 0xAF

vielen dank


----------



## MSB (27 Februar 2007)

Hier kannst du die gs* runterladen:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...n=csopen&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&skm=1&lang=de

Wenn du gleich die oberste nimmst "si018070.gse" solltest du darin die Infos finden.
Eigenartigerweise steht da keine deutsche GS* Datei, also keine GSD.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Februar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> ..Eigenartigerweise steht da keine deutsche GS* Datei, also keine GSD.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


Im Zweifelsfalle könnte man natürlich die *.gsg (deutsch) verwenden  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MSB (27 Februar 2007)

OK, wie war das mit den Wald und den Bäumen?


----------



## TommyG (27 Februar 2007)

Mit 

dem Ausgabestand 2 übertrage ich in einem Projekt ~ 240 raus und ~100 rein, parallel. der 'Einser' , also der 0AD00, kann nur 244 insgesamt. Das ist zum. meine letzte Info. 

GAAAnz wichtig ( mein zweimaliger Genickbruch  ) ist, das 'Drinnen' wie 'Draußen' das gleiche steht. 

Wenn Du nur Daten bereitstellst, dann mach doch einfach ne Liste, setzt die in dem Koppler um und hau die den Typen vor die Nase. 

So machen das unsere Steuerungsbauer mit den Maschinenzulieferern. Die sind lustigerweise oft froh, das die nix mehr definieren müssen   

Wenn du schon so ne Liste vor der Nase liegen hast, kannst du die irgendwie reinstellen ( Chefchen fragen..) dann lässt sich da bestimmt was finden...

Greetz


----------



## bernd67 (28 Februar 2007)

@ MSB
vielen dank der link war genau was ich gesucht habe
weiss nur nicht warum ich den nicht selbst gefunden habe
die *.gsg ist in deutsch 

mfg bernd67


----------



## Maxl (28 Februar 2007)

bernd67 schrieb:


> die im internet erhältliche gsd datei ist ja eine textdatei.
> wenn man die mal aufmacht sieht man ganz unten die kennungen der verschiedenen blöcke mit einer dahinter stehenden hex zahl.
> leider hört die textdatei bei 16 byte output auf ist ja auch von 1997.


 
Frage: Benutzt Du keinen Simatic Manager oder ignorierst Du mich?


			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze S7 5.4 + SP1. Hier bietet der Hardware-Konfigurator im Katalog unter "Profibus-DP --> Netzkomponenten --> DP/DP-Koppler, Ausgabestand 2" genau das Teil an, was Du benutzt.
> Hier können Blockgrößen bis 64 Wörter projektiert werden.


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist der DP/DP-Koppler seit Version 5.2 fixer Bestandteil des HW-Katalogs!!

mg
Maxl


----------



## bernd67 (1 März 2007)

@ Maxl

ja das ist mir auch klar das der Koppler in der HW konfig ist und ich benutze ihn auch
nur mein Partner auf der anderen Seite des Kopplers (Fernwartungssystem der Firma IDS) benötigt eine hex Zahl für den jeweiligen Block den er vom Koppler abholt
so und die neueste gsd datei (in dem Fall gsg Datei Ausgabestand 2) sehe ich in der HW konfig nicht
die Firma IDS hat sich die gsd Datei aus dem Internet geholt (aber Ausgabestand 1) und da stehen die benötigten hex Zahlen nur bis 16 Byte drin
also konnten sie auch nur 16 Byte Blöcke abholen
und ich konnte nur 16 Byte Blöcke versenden
leider hab ich selber die neueste gsd datei nicht im Internet gefunden
da stehen alle hex Zahlen drin


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2007)

@bernd67

Nur noch als Hinweis, welche GSG-Datei benutzt wird, siehst du rechts oben im Eigenschaftsfenster, nach Doppelclick auf den DP/DP-Koppler in der Hardwareconfig von Step7. Danach hab ich die Datei per Suche im Verzeichnis ...\Step7\S7Data\NSMET gefunden.


----------



## volker (1 März 2007)

die gsd für den koppler 6ES7 158-0AD01 0XA0 heisst si18070.gsg


----------

